
MacBook hacked in contest at security event - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/MacBook+hacked+in+contest+at+security+event/2100-7349_3-6178131.html?tag=cnetfd.mt
======
Sam_Odio
My favorite quote:

 _CanSecWest organizers relaxed the rules Friday after nobody at the event had
breached either of the Macs on the previous day._

